# Chụp Ảnh Đẹp Không Khó, Rinh Iphone 7 Plus Lại Càng Dễ Hơn!!!



## kureinai (1 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Chị em vừa thích chụp hình vừa thích Iphone 7 Plus sành điệu thì về cùng team với em đi ạ!!!
Chỉ cần: 1 chiếc VISION - view đẹp và các chị em làm "mẫu xinh" là đã có được bức hình đủ chất để tham dự cuộc thi ảnh "VISION - Những sắc màu cuộc sống". 
Kho giải thưởng không thể hấp dẫn hơn: Iphone 7 Plus, Iphone 7, Apple watch, mỹ phẩm shiseido,...và vô vàn giải thưởng ngày, giải thưởng tuần 
Cơ hội hiếm để chị em dễ dàng rinh quà chất nên hãy tranh thủ tỏa sáng vì thời hạn tham dự chỉ kéo dài đến hết ngày 15/12 (tức là chỉ còn gần 2 tuần nữa) thôi đó cả nhà. 
Không có phụ nữ xấu, chỉ có phụ nữ không biết pose hình chuẩn và dùng đồ chất!!!
Tỏa sáng bên VISION thôi các chị em 
Mời các chị em tham khảo thể lệ và tham dự ngày tại: goo.gl/5NhRj8


----------



## kureinai (6 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Giải thưởng này thật là không khó vs mọi người đâu ah.


----------



## kureinai (12 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Người trúng giải tuần 1 : Đậu Thị Giang


----------



## kureinai (12 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Người trúng giải tuần 1 : Nguyễn Phương Thảo


----------



## kureinai (12 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Người trúng giải tuần 2 : Vũ Thị Nụ


----------



## kureinai (12 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Người trúng giải tuần 2 : Ngô Huyền Thu


----------



## kureinai (12 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Người trúng giải tuần 3 : Nguyễn Thanh Sơn


----------



## kureinai (12 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Người trúng giải tuần 3 : Trần Xuân Linh


----------



## kureinai (12 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Người trúng giải tuần 4 : Lê Hùng Phương


----------



## kureinai (12 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Người trúng giải tuần 4 : Nguyễn Thị Anh Thư


----------



## kureinai (12 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Người trúng giải tuần 5 : Phạm Thị Hồng Thủy


----------



## kureinai (12 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Người trúng giải tuần 5 : PHẠM NHỰT THƯỞNG


----------



## meyeuconcuame (22 Tháng mười hai 2016)

đẹp quá


----------



## nguyenngocthuylinh (10 Tháng tư 2017)

gaiỉ thưởng hấp dẫn quá đi mất


----------

